# boykin spaniel



## tom turkey 2x2 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am  considering  getting me  boykin spaniel pup in the next   several months. I have looked at  a lot of ads from different  kennels, but I know absolutely nothing about the  people , or business. I would love to hear from some other  boykin owners about  where they got their  dog and their experience, good and bad.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 22, 2014)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> I am  considering  getting me  boykin spaniel pup in the next   several months. I have looked at  a lot of ads from different  kennels, but I know absolutely nothing about the  people , or business. I would love to hear from some other  boykin owners about  where they got their  dog and their experience, good and bad.



are you just wanting a buddy or a gun/duck dog? PM me if you'd like some information on them.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 22, 2014)

Just make sure you get a pup from a breeder who does health testing on the parents.  Expect to pay $1500 or more for a pup from a good gun dog line.  

Keep asking around and do your home work.  You will find the good people and the good dogs. 

Lots of people breeding boykins  because they know they can get $1000 for poorly breed pups.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Sep 30, 2014)

i bought a male boykin puppy,he wasn't registered but both his parents were hunting dogs.He's very smart took well to obedience training and is catching on to retrieving very well for a four month old puppy.I would definitely recommend getting one.


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 30, 2014)

HalOutdoors said:


> i bought a male boykin puppy,he wasn't registered but both his parents were hunting dogs.He's very smart took well to obedience training and is catching on to retrieving very well for a four month old puppy.I would definitely recommend getting one.



The very best one I ever saw was not the best one I ever saw at fetching ducks and doves. This one was the best one I saw at taking it on a leash and siccing it on a blood trail deer .   The man kept it on a string and said siccum when he got the scent.  The boykin did not bay buthe would go back overandover. till we got there. The only better one I ever saw was a yard dog the man put a handheld GPS collar on and sicced her and turned her a loose. She would make  a loop in a briar patch and get right back. He would take off the duck tape  holding the collar to the GPS and follow the GPS track to where it turned back hard and find the deer . Dead..


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is trained for blood trailing and she is heck on wheels. She stays close and if she gets to far ahead of me she will sit down and wait. This is my first Boykin and I will always have one.Annie has nmade a believer out of me. Excelent companion and will put on a show for you when she gets happy. Kind of like a little fur covered entertainment center.


----------



## Buster (Oct 2, 2014)

Be careful with Boykins--they will steal your heart


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 3, 2014)

Liable to get gone after a running turkey before it gets flushed , but usually in calling range.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2014)

Look up Ben Pafford in Lakeland, Ga.  I hunt with him and his dogs are great.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 22, 2014)

I picked one up in South Ga. Just google searched Boykin breeders. There's several. Mine was a registered female named fudge. Lost her to a freak illness a few years back. Have one of her offspring from her only litter. Love boykins. Think I paid about $400 for her. She was reduced from $600 since she was the last one from that litter. Was purchased for the kids, not hunting so I wanted the best deal I could get. Her daughters a natural hunter though!


----------



## K9C (Feb 26, 2015)

Boykin's are great dogs! In the last few years we've seen several run right alongside the big dogs and do very well.

They can be a little stubborn but can't we all? Neat dogs!

Two of the best: GRHRCH UH St. Thomas Chief MHR 

HRCH Stickpond's Raz-Ma-Taz MHR

This is a nice younger dog - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqXYmIiPDw8


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 26, 2015)

The first dog you listed is legit. No matter the breed. One of the best retrievers ever. 
The 2nd dog is ok. 
The video is nothing special. Hand thrown marks from his side.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 4, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> I picked one up in South Ga. Just google searched Boykin breeders. There's several. Mine was a registered female named fudge. Lost her to a freak illness a few years back. Have one of her offspring from her only litter. Love boykins. Think I paid about $400 for her. She was reduced from $600 since she was the last one from that litter. Was purchased for the kids, not hunting so I wanted the best deal I could get. Her daughters a natural hunter though!



This is not sound advice for finding a great pup with health clearances.  You are more likely to find puppy mills that turn out weak genetics.  Look up a Hudson River Retrievers in Northeast Ga.  Blaine is an excellent pro who can train any retriever to any level, but he specializes in Boykins.  He is highly respected in the BSS world.  I am an amateur and train my lab, but Blaine has helped me every step of the way.  He is one of a very select handful of folks who I trust with my dog.


----------

